# Online Gaming via Funk vs 387kbit/s!!!



## Pixy (2. September 2011)

Hallo Community bzw., richtet sich auch an die PCGH Leute.

Ich bin vor ca. 1 Monat umgezogen und konnte leider meinen alten Internetanbieter nicht mitnehmen.
Da ich bis vor kurzem noch mit einer 32.000er Leitung zu tun hatte, bin ich etwas deprimierend was die jetzige Leistung angeht.

Leider bekomme ich hier (und auch nur über die Telekom) nur eine 1000er Leitung und von dieser kommen gerade mal 387kbit/s an.
Als ich letztens mein Betriebssystem neu aufgesetzt habe, habe ich ganze 2 Tage nur damit verbracht, Programme und Updates zu fahren. 

Online spielen ist zwar möglich aber gleichzeitig sich mit Leuten im TS zu unterhalten eher unmöglich.

Nun fand ich folgendes Angebot:


Internet via Funk!

Bis zu einer Geschwindigkeit von 7,2Mbit/s und 10GB Traffic im Monat.
Anschließend wird man wieder auf 387kbit/s heruntergestuft.

Das ganze wäre über HSPA (3. Generation) leider also nicht wie LTE 4 Generation.
Wenn ich das alles soweit richtig verstanden habe, dass erweiterte UMTS + HSDAP.

Hoffe bin bis hierher richtig, ist ja doch ganz schön kompliziert.

Nun meine Frage, lohnt es sich?
Wie verhält es sich zum Online Gaming?


Selbst die Telekom konnte oder wollte mir nicht sagen ob es möglich ist bzw. inwiefern es schlechter ist.
Wobei ich mir eine Verschlechterung zu jetzt, nur noch mit einem 56K Modem vorstellen könnte.


Ich hoffe, einige von Euch haben in dieser Richtung schon Erfahrung bzw. wissen einfach was dazu.


Bitte versucht mir zu helfen ich bin verzweifelt.
Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, ich wäre nie hierher gezogen.


----------



## KaterTom (2. September 2011)

Ich war auch ca. 2 Jahre nur über HSDPA im Internet. Egal wie hoch die Downloadrate ist, an vernünftiges Online-Gaming ist nicht zu denken! Der Ping lag immer im 3-stelligen Bereich. Alles was im Spiel passierte kam erst mit 1-2 sekunden Verzögerung auf meinem Monitor an. In Shootern wird man abgeknallt, bevor man den Schützen überhaupt zu sehen bekommt-selbst dann, wenn er normalerweise zu sehen wäre.Das einzige, was man über HSDPA spielen kann ist Schach.


----------



## kero81 (2. September 2011)

Als ehemaliger UMTS geplagter kann ich nur sagen! FINGER WEG VOM UMTS!  Alles über Funk taugt nix zum Online zocken.  Wo kein Kabel dran ist taugt einfach nichts zum zocken.


----------



## mrwuff (2. September 2011)

Bin ein Leidensgenosse!
Musste knapp 2 Jahre ohne I-Net auskommen, dann bin ich umgezogen, die Telekom sagte mir am Telefon (ja die, die KEINE AHNUNG HABEN diese blöden ....)das dort 3000kB/s möglich seien...nun sinds 800. In der Zeit wo ich kein i-Net hatte (gabs dort nicht) schaute ich mich nach alternativen um. Meine Recherchen ergaben, das es recht viele Lösungen mit Richtfunk gibt. Meist sind das relativ kleine Anbieter. Die Geschwindigkeit ist bis 16K möglich. Kannst ja mal nach suchen. Schau mal auf der Gemeindepage bei dir und suche nach Breidband, DSL usw.
Zum Thema UMTS:
Geh zu einem Providershop und leih dir mal son UMTS STick (gute Läden machen das). Erfahrungsgemäß ist D2 besser ausgebaut in wenig besiedelten Gebieten!
Desweiteren gibt es auf der Telekom (Saftladen) und D2 Page die Möglichkeit für LTE einen Newsletter zu beantragen. Bei uns 53804 (Much), 53819 Neunkirchen-Seelscheid (Bergische).ist D2 fette Werbung am machen für LTE. 
Was ich so laß, ist LTE auch eine ALternative zum Kabel DSL. DIe Latenzzeiten (ping) sollen damit recht OK sein. Tja, wäre da nicht die Verf****e Volumenbegrenzung...
Wie es tatsächlich ist, muss man ausprobieren! ICh rate Dir nur, mache nicht aus Verzweiflung den Fehler wie ich und schließe irgendeinen Vertrag ab OHNE es vorher SELBER überprüft zu haben!!!!


Ich Drücke Dir die DAUMEN


----------



## K3n$! (2. September 2011)

Viel hoch ist denn dein Ping zur Telekom ?

Ich würde dir raten, nimm den UMTS Stick zum Surfen und die Internet Leitung mit 384K zum Zocken. 
Bei letzterem brauchst du ja kein übermäßigen Geschwindigkeiten.


----------



## robbe (2. September 2011)

Schließe mich den anderen an, zocken über UMTS ist nahezu unmöglich. Wenn überhaupt, dann nur wenn das Spiel keinen guten Ping verlangt.

Hast du schon alle Anbieter bezüglich LTE abgeklappert. In Gemeinden ohne ordentliches Inet ist das eigentlich mittlerweile ziemlich gut verfügbar.


----------



## david430 (2. September 2011)

mrwuff schrieb:


> Bin ein Leidensgenosse!
> Musste knapp 2 Jahre ohne I-Net auskommen, dann bin ich umgezogen, die Telekom sagte mir am Telefon (ja die, die KEINE AHNUNG HABEN diese blöden ....)das dort 3000kB/s möglich seien...nun sinds 800.


 
worüber regst du dich auf. über 800 kB/s? oder sind es 800 kBit/s.  das große B steht für Byte, das kleine für bit. Byte ist das achtfache von bit. also entsprächen 800 KB/s 6400 Kbit/s. also einer 6,4er leitung.^^ damit könnte man doch noch gut leben.^^

aber jetzt zum thema. hatte auch in einer übergangszeit solch einen stick. und bei diesem stick kommt es auch noch drauf an, wo der pc steht. ich hatte damals mein zimmer neben dem keller, war aber wegen einem hanggebiet teils nicht unter der erde. trotzdem hatte ich noch grade so edge mit 55 KBit/s!!!! nur in ausgesuchten plätzchen im haus hatte ich dann mal 3,6 KBit/s, worüber hier in dem forum sicher 90% der leute lachen würden... die sache mit der internetanbindung in de ist eine absolute misere! während großstädte schon dsl 100.000 für teils 29€ im ersten jahr anbieten, zahlt man 10 km abseits dieser städte noch teils 50€ für 384 Kbit/s.... soziale ungerechtigkeit nenne ich das!


----------



## Pixy (2. September 2011)

Hallo, die Billanz ist ja doch eindeutig.

Ich sollte aber noch erwähnen, dass es sich hierbei nicht um einen UMTS Stick handelt.
Man bekommt ganz normal ein LTE Modem. 

Mit dem einzigen Unterschied, dass man eben nicht 4G, sondern nur 3G nutzen kann.

Sprich alles was in der Lage ist 3G zu nutzen, erweitertes UMTS, HSDPA usw. usw.
Das liegt aber halt nur an meinem Wohnort, normal nutzt man das volle Programm.

Ausserdem habe ich ja jetzt schon ein Ping von, teilweise über 300.
Schlechter kann es ja eigentlich nicht mehr werden.



> die sache mit der internetanbindung in de ist eine absolute misere!  während großstädte schon dsl 100.000 für teils 29€ im ersten jahr  anbieten, zahlt man 10 km abseits dieser städte noch teils 50€ für 384  Kbit/s.... soziale ungerechtigkeit nenne ich das!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dem ist leider nix hinzuzufügen.


----------



## robbe (3. September 2011)

Pixy schrieb:


> Hallo, die Billanz ist ja doch eindeutig.
> 
> Ich sollte aber noch erwähnen, dass es sich hierbei nicht um einen UMTS Stick handelt.
> Man bekommt ganz normal ein LTE Modem.
> ...



Ich denke mal, wenn man dir jetzt schon ein LTE Modem git, wird der Ausbau bei dir auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen. Die Frage ist nur ob du dann auch direkt umsteigen könntest wenn es soweit ist.




> Ausserdem habe ich ja jetzt schon ein Ping von, teilweise über 300.
> Schlechter kann es ja eigentlich nicht mehr werden.


Sag das nicht, es könnte sogar noch viel schlimmer. Als ich UMTS bei Vodafone hatte, hatte ich Abends manchmal einen Ping den man wahrscheinlich schon garnicht mehr in Millisekunden angeben konnte. Selbst normales Surfen war da quasi unmöglich.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. September 2011)

Pixy schrieb:


> Leider bekomme ich hier (und auch nur über die Telekom) nur eine 1000er Leitung und von dieser kommen gerade mal 387kbit/s an.


 Bist du dir sicher,das bei dir *nur* die tkom geht?Mache bitte mal hier einen verfügbarkeitscheck.Wenn die dir was schalten können,dann hat auch telefonica dort ihre technik.(easybell schaltet nur über telefonica) Die leitung würde damit definitiv schneller. (ist allerdings auch keine kunst...)


mrwuff schrieb:


> Bin ein Leidensgenosse!
> Musste knapp 2 Jahre ohne I-Net auskommen, dann bin ich umgezogen, die Telekom sagte mir am Telefon (ja die, die KEINE AHNUNG HABEN diese blöden ....)das dort 3000kB/s möglich seien...nun sinds 800.


Ich hoffe,du meinst k*bit*,denn bei k*Byte* solltest du dich eher freuen.
Wenn ersteres der fall ist,gilt für dich das selbe wie für Pixy.Alternativ kannst du noch in den nächsten tkom-shop rennen und DSL-RAM beantragen.Im gegensatz zu Pixy sollte das bei dir sogar möglich sein,da deine leitung 768 kbit effektiv schafft.Mit anständiger technik auf deiner seite sollten dann recht problemlos die 2 Mbit des 2000 RAM-profils machbar sein.


----------



## Pixy (3. September 2011)

> Ich denke mal, wenn man dir jetzt schon ein LTE Modem git, wird der Ausbau bei dir auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen. Die Frage ist nur ob du dann auch direkt umsteigen könntest wenn es soweit ist.


Umsteigen könnte ich jederzeit.
Ich kann es sogar rückgängig machen, innerhalb von 2 Wochen, falls es mir nicht zusagt.




> Bist du dir sicher,das bei dir *nur* die tkom geht?Mache bitte mal hier einen verfügbarkeitscheck.Wenn die dir was schalten können,dann hat auch telefonica dort ihre technik.(easybell schaltet nur über telefonica) Die leitung würde damit definitiv schneller. (ist allerdings auch keine kunst...)


"Unter dieser Adresse ist DSL 16000 leider nicht verfügbar. Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Adresse auf korrekte Schreibweise."

Das wusste ich allerdings auch schon vorher.
Ich zog mit meiner Freundin zusammen. 

Sie war bei 1&1 und wir wollten es behalten, allerdings hat 1&1 den Vertrag aufgehoben, da es an unserer Adresse aus technischen Gründen nicht möglich war/ist.
Ich war bei Kabel Deutschland, dasselbe Problem.

Die einzigen die noch was hatten, war Vodafone.
Eine 6000er Leitung. Und wir freuten uns.
Also gleich bestellt und 2 Wochen später die Ernüchterung, aus technischen Gründen nicht möglich.

Das ärgerliche daran war nur, Vodafone behauptete, nur Sie und die Telekom sind die einzigen in Deutschland die Netze ausbauen.
Und genau bei uns hätten Sie eines ausgebaut und deswegen bietet die Telekom bei uns auch nur so wenig, da Sie ja ihr eigenes Netz haben.

Die Überprüfung fand aber über die Telekom statt.  Und die sagte, eine 6000er Leitung ist momentan technisch nicht möglich.
Und ich dachte, Vodafone hätte ihr eigenes Netz, alles nur dummes Gerede.

Zum Schluß schwörte Vodafone noch, eine 1000er Leitung haben wir aber definitiv.
Ok, dachten wir uns, probieren wir es mal. Nach 3 Wochen, und ich musste als Kunde noch hinterher telefonieren, bekam ich die Antwort:
Aus technischen Gründen nicht möglich, Sie hätten das von der Telekom überprüfen lassen.

Da frage ich mich ernsthaft, wer verarscht hier wen!?!

Daraufhin sind wir zur Telekom, da Sie die einzigen hier sind, die DSL anbieten.
Und UMTS (ALT) über Vodafone wollte ich mit Sicherheit nicht, zumal Vodafone, wenn man den Traffic aufgebraucht hat, auf 56k runter stuft.
Die haben doch echt ein an der Waffel.


Soviel also zum Internet.
Das ich gerade mal, ca. 3Km Luftlinie, an der größten Stadt Deutschland wohne, erwähne ich lieber nicht.
Und das ich inzwischen knapp 40€ für 387kbit/s zahle, lieber auch nicht.

Und das im Jahre 2011/12. Sagen alle, bis dann und dann haben wir alle mit Breitband DSL versorgt.
Die Wahrheit ist aber, Sie haben scheinbar nicht mal die Vororte von Großstädten geschafft.


----------



## Superwip (3. September 2011)

> Das ich gerade mal, ca. 3Km Luftlinie, an der größten Stadt Deutschland wohne


 
Eine Richtfunklösung könnte hier wirklich interressant sein

Hier etwa eine interressante Seite zu dem Thema:
WLAN Richtfunk - wlan-skynet.de

Du musst nur irgendwen (gegebenenfalls auch eine Firma) finden, der im Umkreis von ~5km (mit Sichtverbindung) bereit ist einen wesentlich schnelleren I-Net Anschluss mit dir zu teilen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. September 2011)

Pixy schrieb:


> "Unter dieser Adresse ist DSL 16000 leider nicht verfügbar. Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Adresse auf korrekte Schreibweise."


Schade,ich dachte das wenigstens telefonica bei dir ein paar leitungen hat...
Damit kannst du nur noch versuchen,von der tkom DSL-RAM zu bekommen.Damit könnten bei dir immerhin 2 Mbit ankommen.



> Zum Schluß schwörte Vodafone noch, eine 1000er Leitung haben wir aber definitiv.


Wenn die tkom 384 kbit schaltet,dann lässt sich auch 1 Mbit durch die leitung quetschen...


> Ok, dachten wir uns, probieren wir es mal. Nach 3 Wochen, und ich musste als Kunde noch hinterher telefonieren, bekam ich die Antwort:
> Aus technischen Gründen nicht möglich, Sie hätten das von der Telekom überprüfen lassen.


...aber wenn vodafone so eklatante fehler macht,kann das nix werden.Auf das urteil der tkom kann man bei sowas nix geben.
Ich bin derzeit auch noch auf 384 kbit unterwegs,aber bei uns baut derzeit telefonica aus (naja,haben einfach den outdoor-dslam,welcher schon jahrelang bei uns im ort steht,einfach von der tkom übernommen).Seitdem meint 1&1,das sie mir sogar vdsl zur verfügung stellen könnten...


----------



## Pixy (4. September 2011)

Also um das mal zum Abschluß zu bringen, Onlinegaming über Funk ist nicht ratsam.

Selbst wenn man nur ca. 387kbit/s zur Verfügung hat, ist es immer noch besser als Internet via Funk mit 7,2Mbit/s.


----------



## robbe (4. September 2011)

Außer man hat LTE, da hat sich Pingmäßig im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger einiges getan.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. September 2011)

robbe schrieb:


> Außer man hat LTE, da hat sich Pingmäßig im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger einiges getan.


 ...LTE muß aber erstmal in der fläche verfügbar sein.Außerdem gibt es da noch die datenbegrenzung,ab der gedrosselt wird.So wird es nie eine wirkliche alternative zu dsl werden...


----------



## robbe (4. September 2011)

Was die Verfügbarkeit angeht, siehts aber mittlerweile schon recht ordentlich aus. Mit der Begrenzung hast du natürlich recht, aber das sich bei Funkinternet sicherlich nie ändern.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. September 2011)

robbe schrieb:


> Was die Verfügbarkeit angeht, siehts aber mittlerweile schon recht ordentlich aus.


Wo?Bei meinem bruder z.b. geht laut tkom kein dsl zu schalten.In ihrer werbung behaupten sie aber,das überall,wo kein dsl geht,via lte angebunden wird.Allerdings geht das hier auch nicht.
Vodafone hingegen hat hier mal werbung für lte gemacht.Bestellen kann ich es allerdings nicht,da die website meint das hier nix geht.
Sorry,aber mir fehlt da langsam der glaube.Die hauptsache ist,das die tkom im raum köln ein 100mbit lte-netz aufbaut wo es dort doch eher mehr als sinnlos ist.(die sollten doch in alternativen ertrinken...)


> Mit der Begrenzung hast du natürlich recht, aber das sich bei Funkinternet sicherlich nie ändern.


 Und ich frage mich wieso.Bei inet via sattelit gibt es das doch auch nicht und auf dem boden hat man noch den vorteil das man recht einfach einen zusätzlichen mast aufstellen kann.(einen sattelit in den orbit zu kriegen sollte ungleich schwerer und teurer sein)
Stattdessen wird ab 5,10,15,30 GB gedrosselt und wenn das netz stark belastet ist,geht die bandbreite zusätzlich noch herunter. Normaler weise sollte man umts und lte boykottieren,nur leider ist es für manchen der letzte strohhalm...


----------



## HAWX (4. September 2011)

Also mein UMTS geht zum Zocken eigentlich. Es laggt zwar manchmal aber gewöhnlich liegt mein Ping zwischen 80-110, für CSS, BC 2 und Starcraft 2 reicht es aus


----------



## Pixy (4. September 2011)

Das mit dem Traffic ist, wie ihr schon erwähnt habt, so eine Sache.
10GB im Monat finde ich nicht viel.

Könnte aber sparsam sein. Bei uns ist wie erwähnt, LTE da, aber nur in der Geschwindigkeit von der 3. Generation.

Normal nutzt LTE ja schon die 4. Generation.
Ich denke, ich behalte das was ich habe und warte ein Jahr lang, bis die Telekom es hier ausbaut.
So kann ich wenigstens bedenkenlos laden, auch wenn das immer Stunden dauern wird.

Da es scheinbar zu diesem Thema keine Eindeutigkeit gibt.
Der eine kann Glück haben und ein anderer eben Pech.

Ich bedanke mich dennoch bei Euch für die tollen Beiträge.
Es ist nach wie vor ein spannendes Thema.

Aber wie hier schon erwähnt worden ist, wird es nie eine richtige Alternative zum richtigen DSL.
Evtl. ja in 10 Jahren oder so.


----------



## robbe (4. September 2011)

> Wo?Bei meinem bruder z.b. geht laut tkom kein dsl zu schalten.In ihrer  werbung behaupten sie aber,das überall,wo kein dsl geht,via lte  angebunden wird.Allerdings geht das hier auch nicht.


Natürlich ist es noch nicht in jedem Dorf verfügbar aber der Ausbau geht rasant vorwärts.
Siehe hier:
LTE Verfügbarkeit: LTE mobile
Vor einem Jahr war diese Karte bis auf ein paar wenige Teststandorte noch komplett leer.




> Und ich frage mich wieso.Bei inet via sattelit gibt es das doch auch  nicht und auf dem boden hat man noch den vorteil das man recht einfach  einen zusätzlichen mast aufstellen kann.(einen sattelit in den orbit zu  kriegen sollte ungleich schwerer und teurer sein)


Über Sattelit wird meines Wissens nach genauso gedrosselt, da ist das Limmit glaube sogar noch niedriger.



> Könnte aber sparsam sein. Bei uns ist wie erwähnt, LTE da, aber nur in der Geschwindigkeit von der 3. Generation.


 Wenn bei euch LTE da wäre dann könntest du es auch nutzen. LTE ist LTE und nicht manchmal bloß HSPA.

Und noch als kleine Anmerkung nebenbei. Das Momentane LTE ist eigentlich kein 4G, sondern wird aus Marketingtechnischen Gründen nur so beworben.
UMTS = 3G
HSPA(+) = bis 3,8G
(Heutiges) LTE = 3,9G
(Zukünftiges) LTE Advanced = 4G


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. September 2011)

robbe schrieb:


> Über Sattelit wird meines Wissens nach genauso gedrosselt, da ist das Limmit glaube sogar noch niedriger.


Das wäre mir neu.Ich hatte mal vor einigen jahren dsl via sattelit (astra,upstream via 56k-modem und downstream via sattelit).Das brach halt zu den hauptzeiten in der geschwindigkeit ein,hatte aber keine drosselung ab einem bestimmten daten-limit.(fair-use prinzip)

Edit: Ok,geb mich geschlagen.Die tkom drosselt ab 1,4GB bei tdsl via sattelit.

Edit2: Anscheinend macht das jeder anbieter anders.Bei Toowaysat hab ich nix gefunden (geht über eutelsat) und filiago drosselt unterschiedlich.(geht über astra)


----------



## Crymes (4. September 2011)

Ruf die T-Kom an und beauftrage DSL RAM, das ist kostenlos und für dich im Mentor die einzogst gute Lösung.


----------



## Pixy (4. September 2011)

Was bitte, ist denn DSL RAM?


----------



## KaterTom (4. September 2011)

Du könntest das ganze ja erstmal mit einem Prepaid-Tarif testen. Da gibts zum Beispiel die Vodafone Websessions. Vodafone WebSessions: Mobile Internet-Nutzung ohne Vertrag mit Vodafone D2


----------



## Crymes (4. September 2011)

Bei DSL RAM (rate adaptive mode) wird deine Leitung von Router und dslam vermessen und die maximal
Mögliche Bandbreite ausgehandelt.

Wenn z.B DSL 6000 nicht möglich ist, bekommt man ohne RAM DSL 2000.
Mit RAM kann man auch DSL 4780 bekommen, je nach dem was die Leitung zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt zulässt.


----------



## danomat (6. September 2011)

Ich hab auch 3 Jahre mit 368er gezockt. Ts hab ich die Channel alle auf den niedrigsten Codec gestellt. Dann gings


----------



## Pixy (13. September 2011)

> Ts hab ich die Channel alle auf den niedrigsten Codec gestellt.



Danke, das ist auch noch eine Idee.


----------

